# Austrian Death Machine



## Gypsybones (Jan 9, 2010)

or you who haven herd of these guys its basically lines from arnold schwarzenegger movies made into songs with interludes of arnold impressions. 



ok thats exactly what it is. 
but its fucking rad though :goat:


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jan 9, 2010)

HAhahahaaaa, Austrian Death MAchine is funny as hell, who else does cookie monster metal!!! The "Double Brutal" album is great, all T800 Arnie spoof vocals and everything. The cover songs are well done too. What other metal can you listen to with little kids!


----------

